# Those ugly blinking eyes!



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Just recieve a bomb from one of the finest Bro. here in CS.
All those years you thought those blinking eyes will get you one of this day.
I guess I'm right, just in a good way. 
Thanks a lot Greg (IHT) I'll make sure I'll bring it with me once we herf.*


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bomb. Enjoy that new cutter.

scottie


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice bomb, happy cutting!!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice hit....I guess he has your new address!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Nice hit....I guess he has your new address!!


He almost send it to the wrong one:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice cutter! :ss :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sweet Rolito -- Nice hit Greg. :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Very generous "hit".

Gotta love that cutter. Enjoy it!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A great Gift! I love mine :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice cutter.

Enjoy it Rolito, happy cutting.


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice cutter and great hit, enjoy!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Best cutters out there IMHO. Enjoy it!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i have nightmares about those eyes
good hit! it's a fantastic cutter


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow! Now that's a bomb! =)


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice!! Looks great.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That is a sweet cutter Rollito, use it in good health!

Nice going Greg....and some people say you're mean...pshaw!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

:tu 


AW SUM hit there!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

shweeet..nice hit greg


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice gesture Greg :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice cutter, you will cherish that gift! :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice hit, nice cutter, all around nice play


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit Greg. Enjoy your new cutter.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice hit and a great cutter. I enjoy mine as well and the gift part makes it even better.

TT:cb


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pinoyman said:


> He almost send it to the wrong one:r


no chit. i was telling my wife as she took me to the airport before my trip to PA that she needed to get that in the mail. met up with bonggoy and Nooner in PA and ronnie said you'd moved!!?? luckily my wife got in an accident after dropping me off at the airport (luckily???) and never sent it.
----

you're the man, rollito! i saw a post you made about never using a Palio before, the wheels started turning (ever so slowly).
no need to thank me, thank the fine owners of Palio. if it weren't for them, i'd have only had 1 Palio... they gave me another in person last year to replace my old one with a "ding" in the blade (don't ask - okay, i was cutting zip ties at work, tried using my palio real quick, not a good idea), and i won the other in the SoCal 7 raffle. i told them i didn't need the replacement, they refused and gave me the replacement as well (that's customer service - great brothers of the leaf - just like you, rollito).

hopefully it lasts a lifetime for you.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Rolito. Very deserving. 

Greg - you are one crazy bomber. You are in a roll the last few days.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> hopefully it lasts a lifetime for you.


Just don't try and cut zip ties, metal, sheet-rock, large tree limbs, chain-link fences, etc with it and you should be fine..... does that cover everything Greg?  :r

Good job bro, you're one of the best of the Jungle my friend.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> Congrats Rolito. Very deserving.
> 
> Greg - you are one crazy bomber. You are in a roll the last few days.


congrats on 1,000 posts, sounds like a reason to have a 
*CONTEST!!!!!!*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> congrats on 1,000 posts, sounds like a reason to have a
> *CONTEST!!!!!!*


:r ...... subtle.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice hit! 

Mr *Blinky* strikes again. 

That avatar gave me the heebie jeebies my first couple of weeks in the jungle.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

OH!!!!! That's a GREAT hit... I've used 'em before and I love 'em!!!!!:bl


----------

